# i told a guy that i like him.



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

i don't know how it happened, but i told a guy that i like him.

i am totally in love with him. his response was: "i don't know, i'd have to get to know you better..."

ugh. whatever. at least i got it out, right? i don't think i'll see him again anyway, unless he actually calls or emails me.

i'm proud, it's the first time i have ever told someone i like them.

i'm heartbroken but..oh well... :|


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Hope you guys stay in contact with eachother.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Don't be sad, be happy that you did it! The world needs more girls like you!


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks guys.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

theophania said:


> i don't know how it happened, but i told a guy that i like him.
> 
> i am totally in love with him. his response was: "i don't know, i'd have to get to know you better..."
> 
> ...


Congrats! So brave, I can't do that anymore... the first and last time I told a guy I liked him, he told me that he didn't like me right away in strong, painful words. But that was in elementary school. Now he's a drug addict, probably homeless. *shrug*


----------



## cait (May 28, 2005)

awww, I admire your courage! At least you know a little about what he thinks so it can't haunt you, not knowing. I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow! I could never do something like that! Too much fear of rejection here. Well, you got past the hard part, right? Hope you can build a relationship.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Congrats, those kinds of things do take alot of courage. Be proud of yourself for accomplishing that, I don't know if i could do it, but if i REALLY do like someone, i'd give it a go. Don't worry about what he said, its not definite, there's still hope, in all, be proud you did it. :yay


----------



## John 3:16 (Jul 1, 2005)

:afr Good for you!!!...I remember in high school....all those years ago...I liked this girl and through the grapevine I heard she liked me...well, we set up a meeting in front of the mens room between classes and all her friends were there and all my friends were there...talk about pressure!...well we walked up to each other and I could see that she was as nervous as me and without saying a word we both turned around and went the other way!...all our friends laughed and I was completely humiliated but you know what?..I did end up dating her and my friends still liked me...that was when I first realized that I had anxiety that goes beyond "normal "anxiety....God has someone for you that will accept you as you are...In Christ, John....PS...most people with SAD are really nice people...have you noticed? opcorn


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

aww, thanks for the kind words, everyone. you guys have really made me think.

i'm kind of getting over him, i'm realizing i don't really like him anymore. which is good.


----------

